# Polar Ball Python



## falzar101

Can someone explain the genetics behind producing one of these? Albino Lesser hets?


----------



## alan1

it's an albino leucistic...

for example:
lesser het albino x same = 1:16 chance of a polar ball


starting from scratch...

lesser x albino:
keep one male and ALL of the female lessers (which will all be 100% het albino)

you can use any of the het 'blue eyed lucy' royals


----------



## royal gecko

has anyone seen one of these to see the difference between the polar and the BEL, i am assuming it is a pure white snake with red eyes. ??


----------



## alan1




----------



## yardy

What would an albino BlkEL be called?


----------



## markhill

would an Albino Super Mojave be called a Polar Ball?

Or does it have to be a Lesser from Mojo/Lesser, Lesser/Butter etc?


----------



## alan1

markhill said:


> would an Albino Super Mojave be called a Polar Ball?


i guess so...
i think you'd be pushed to tell the difference between a super lesser POLAR, and a super mojo POLAR tho


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Had the genetics been proven?

Last I read it was a bit of a fluke having Vin Russo het Leucistics that must have also been het for Albino.


----------



## markhill

According to this its not a BluEL x Albino at all?

Says its Albino x SuperFire (BlkEL) x White Diamond?

Polar Ball - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## alan1

markhill said:


> According to this its not a BluEL x Albino at all?
> 
> Says its Albino x SuperFire (BlkEL) x White Diamond?
> 
> Polar Ball - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


thats would be a surprise!



Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Had the genetics been proven?
> 
> Last I read it was a bit of a fluke having Vin Russo het Leucistics that must have also been het for Albino.


yeah, have seen that...



and version NO.3 is...
most are 'describing' it as an albino leucistic (which doesnt ring quite right)

and the 'real' answer is................................................?


----------

